# Ella - Movin' Out!



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

A video of Ella from a couple weeks ago....she's still a little unsure of what's she's supposed to be doing, but we're getting there! Next month first shows..... ^.^


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

she is really cute good luck with her at , her first show please take pictures


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Looking good! Yes, let us know how the shows go and would love to see pictures. Good Luck!


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks!

Will do our best to get photos of her!  I'm looking forward to seeing how she does! Although toy poodle competition in AZ is pretty small, so probably have to go out of state for the majors.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yay for the pair of you. Obviously your work is paying off. She looks great!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Looking good! Best of luck at your shows.  That's too bad that competition is so low in your state... good luck finding the majors!


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

Yes, it sucks the numbers are so low >.< And with being tied with Texas, I think it takes either 9 or 10 bitches for a major and from past shows this year only 2-3 bitches are entered on average. >.< Considering taking her to the San Diego specialty...have to make up our minds soon tho since entries close next week!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh she is so cute. I love the video. Keep us posted on how she does. I'm sure she will do great.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Adorable She has the prance down pat! Good luck.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Ixion said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Yes, it sucks the numbers are so low >.< And with being tied with Texas, I think it takes either 9 or 10 bitches for a major and from past shows this year only 2-3 bitches are entered on average. >.< Considering taking her to the San Diego specialty...have to make up our minds soon tho since entries close next week!


She is very cute and has such a great attitude. I personally think they should split West TX, NM and AZ off from Div 7. I know of 4 regular shows out here in W TX and everything is so spread out. NM and AZ are so much closer to me than the rest of TX. Cali is it's own division and yet TX is so much bigger.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Adorable! I love her little prance 

(and as a side note, I love your house, too!)


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Wonderful! She is working well with you. Best of luck with the shows and finding the majors. Will be looking forward to photos!
_


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Harley_chik said:


> She is very cute and has such a great attitude. I personally think they should split West TX, NM and AZ off from Div 7. I know of 4 regular shows out here in W TX and everything is so spread out. NM and AZ are so much closer to me than the rest of TX. Cali is it's own division and yet TX is so much bigger.


Thanks for the nice comments on her! I love her additude, lol, gets her in trouble sometimes with the big girls so been having fun with her giving a little respect to them and it is slowly working....lol.....when they start running she does a really good duck and cover and then tries to chase them when they are running away, LOL.

I agree that TX should be slit from AZ/NM we have so few shows in comparison to other states that is some ways it's not far.....but don't foresee that happening anytime in the near future. Although it's interesting in both my breeds (afghans and now toy poodles) the point schedule is MUCH lower in CA, only taking 6 bitches in afghans for a major vs the 10 here! And toys are I think at 7 vs the 10! In afghans tho, I know part of the problem is they KNOW we have majors at most of our shows and so the CA exhibitors show up quite frequently at our shows!


----------

